# Naps all day everyday



## crisrox2big (May 31, 2016)

Anyone messing with gear in the USA knows that getting a reliable source is frustrating and if you are a beginner it can be very expensive since you won't know what are "average prices" ... my first ever cycle I think I paid over $200 for deca and dbol because I didn't know better and also because it was 1999 and getting gear off the Internet was not heard of. Luckily everyone should be thankful to be in the age where naps is available. Napsgear is your best go to for all gear. Unless you have prescriptions and co-pays for all your gear there is no reason to check if the grass is greener at some other site.. trust me when I say Naps is the leader above all in quality, available stock and overall selection. It is the toys-r-us for meatheads and freaks looking to maintain that genetic superiority over the rest of society. Go to Naps and see for yourself.


----------



## bballdaydude (Jun 26, 2016)

Quick question: is https://www.napsgear.org the same as https://www.genezameds.org/brands.php?brands_id=71813 as the two sites look awfully similar (even have the same "News" section). Are they both legit, is one fake, or are the two just one site under different names?


----------



## crisrox2big (Jun 29, 2016)

bballdaydude said:


> Quick question: is https://www.napsgear.org the same as https://www.genezameds.org/brands.php?brands_id=71813 as the two sites look awfully similar (even have the same "News" section). Are they both legit, is one fake, or are the two just one site under different names?


I don't personally know. I believe I have come across something similar in the past. If I were you I would stick to napsgear.org  , if for some reason you get redirected to the second site maybe try connecting with a different device,laptop, computer etc..  if you still get redirected then the answer to your question is yes. Best way I know to answer your question 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

